# Are Z2 and Z2X bodies the same?



## danconio (Mar 20, 2013)

I was wondering if I can transfer the head and tailcap from a Z2X onto my bored Z2 body?


----------



## flashlight chronic (Mar 27, 2013)

The Z2 and Z2X have very different heads and will not interchange w/ each other. The tailcaps however will work.


----------



## danconio (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. So the kx4 LED conversion head is the only factory head. What is the durability of the drop-in led units when used with a weapon (i.e. surefire Rogers style)?

I have some Cree units on order but wondering if I should use the as backup to a factory z2x or similar unit if I have to use it in a life or death situation.


----------

